# Guess the weight, part 2...



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Same scale was used as last time so make guesses to the tenth of a pound.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

34.7lbs


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

31.2


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Doesn't look like many want to play this time. It'll make finding the winner easy I guess! lol


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

33.6


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

35.3.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

33.9

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

28.7


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I remember measuring a lot of stretched coyotes when I was working the Ravenna fur auction. The longest I remember measuring was 62 inches. Most were between 59 and 60 inches.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

32.5


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

36.4.....let me know if you need my address to ship my prize


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

35.2lbs.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

27.6


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Change mine to 75#, heard 2 stories from guys that hunt and say they shot dogs that must have been 75#. I never argue and spread the word. I also weigh mine and find it interesting how big they look compared to actual weight.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I'll say 32.3.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

29.5#


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

33.4

Nice shooting.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

anagranite said:


> 28.7


We’ve got a winner! She weighed 28.9#
I honestly would’ve been right with most of you guys in the low 30’s.


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

My guess is 100% Dead Weight


----------



## Mike Zainea (Jan 28, 2017)

36.2 don't know how much lead is in that one.


----------



## AverageOutdoorsman906 (Dec 6, 2019)

30.2


----------

